# Reeded bed post



## lcore (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm having difficulty making a reeded section for a bed post. The section is 4.25" in diameter(at the thickest part, its tear drop shaped) X 12 " and contains 12 reeds. Any thoghts would be greatly appreciated.
LC


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi lcore

They make many types of reeded sections,,,
http://freenet.buffalo.edu/bah/f/misc/ks/emp/source/3.html
http://www.reidclassics.com/index.htm?reededpost.htm

Sears made a great tool to do this job with a router..
you can find them used on eBay, they work well.

called Sears Craftsman Router Crafter
http://search.ebay.com/router-crafter_W0QQfromZR40
This one looks like a good deal and it comes with a 1 hp router.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CRAFTSMAN-ROUTE...ryZ20781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




lcore said:


> I'm having difficulty making a reeded section for a bed post. The section is 4.25" in diameter(at the thickest part, its tear drop shaped) X 12 " and contains 12 reeds. Any thoghts would be greatly appreciated.
> LC


----------

